# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Targetting Macro / Exp increaser. ;D

## DivineWizard

If you have a Razer mouse you can simply load Razer Synapse to automatically target enemies whilst you're shooting at them or scanning the battlegrounds by importing this macro: Q.RazerSynapse - Speedy Share - upload your files here

Or you can replicate this macro in most any software, by setting it to press Q every .2 seconds; then set a toggle key. 


I've seen a huge improvement in my score; and any time I kill an enemy I get 50 more points at minimum... It's a great way to get an edge on the competition for boosting experience.

----------


## Lemour

> If you have a Razer mouse you can simply load Razer Synapse to automatically target enemies whilst you're shooting at them or scanning the battlegrounds by importing this macro: Q.RazerSynapse - Speedy Share - upload your files here
> 
> Or you can replicate this macro in most any software, by setting it to press Q every .2 seconds; then set a toggle key. 
> 
> 
> I've seen a huge improvement in my score; and any time I kill an enemy I get 50 more points at minimum... It's a great way to get an edge on the competition for boosting experience.


Is it able to just post the macro here?

----------


## Cycoder

> Is it able to just post the macro here?


I have download it, its a binary File - so no, cant posted as quote.

----------


## CuT

what are you binding it to? are you pressing this every so often or does it run constantly?

----------


## StarriderWe

can someone reupp the file?

----------


## Rochet2

Just recreate the macro.

Or here bound it to F12, but didnt test ingame so you may need to change the bound key if its some menu or some other key that doesnt work good.
https://mega.co.nz/#!pIpF3DRY!ToQhVC...o4wmw5nERs6tyA

----------


## GTRN

Cool, trying it out.

I have a razer, will it work for any of them ?

----------

